

XO Laptop: Towards a World Wide Mesh? - marc_fawzi
http://evolvingtrends.wordpress.com/2008/03/08/xo-laptop-the-end-of-the-web/

======
andrewparker
Two issues: 1\. Browsing the internet deep within a mesh network is painfully
slow. In other words, no streaming video in remote Pakistani villages anytime
soon.

2\. XO represents a trivially small % of worldwide laptop production. This
will only take off if a manufacturer can sell mesh software OEM to Dell, HP,
etc...

